# badly matted +muddy dog



## Frey (Nov 18, 2010)

I found a lost old chow chow with badly matted n muddy fur. he's been outside for a few days and seems like the previous owner didnt take good care of him either. looks like he's never been groomed before... how to I bathe him. and is it ok to bathe him at night coz i finish work at 5pm and usually get home my 6.30-7pm.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

If he is matted, I would take him to a groomer and have them groom him if that is an option where you are. Bathing his matted fur may just make the mats tighter and more painful for him.


----------



## Frey (Nov 18, 2010)

yeah i wanted that too but the groomers close at around 5 pm and i cant get home before then... and the things is my mum seems like she hates the chow chow because he's very dirty so there's no way she's going to help. and i found a friend who's going to take him in tomorrow. is there any way of bathing him at home maybe with gallons of conditioner? ><


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Have you had him checked for a microchip?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

DO NOT bath him. If he is matted. at all!!!

The mats will just tighten, hold water and will literally cause plenty of skin irrations and infections.

I have seen a cat who was MATTED to heck who had gangreen under her mats as she loved to roll int he bath tub said her owners. Since she kept getting the mats wet. they couldnt dry and caused massive issues.


----------



## RinseAce (Aug 16, 2010)

Try to brush out what you can. If you can't get him to a groomer, clip what you can, just be careful to not cut him, put a comb in between his skin and the matt, then clip on top of the comb. A bad haircut is temporary but matts that start festering cause a lot more damage. If this little friend like to roll in the mud, invest in a pet shower. This is a flexible hose and sprayer that hooks up either in a shower or on a faucet (different products). This allows you to wash and rinse really well to get all shampoo out as to not to cause skin irritation.


----------



## lucysdoghouse (Nov 24, 2007)

If the groomer is not an option you could use a dematting rake. They are not that expensive and you could do a lot of the work yourself if the dog is not too badly matted. There are a few different brands on the market, we like the ones from Bamboo. Most pet stores both online and brick and mortar stores carry them.


----------

